# Don't you just love nature?



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant....

Six-Legged Giant Finds Secret Hideaway, Hides For 80 Years : Krulwich Wonders... : NPR


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

great story and its amazing they survived


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

fantastic story, nature at its best


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder when they'll turn up at Hamm?

Very nice article, thanks.


----------

